
The Impossible Chessboard Puzzle - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTJI_WuZSwE
======
ColinWright
It's a nice puzzle, and when I first saw it several years ago I was pleased to
solve it. I then performed it live as my 5-minute talk at one of the Annual
MathsJam Gatherings, I think in 2015, so I probably solved it in early 2015.

It's been around a lot longer than that - it was on Reddit in 2013, and I'm
sure it's older.

 _Edit:_ Here's a reference from 2010:

[https://eucalculia.blogspot.com/2010/10/prisoners-and-
chessb...](https://eucalculia.blogspot.com/2010/10/prisoners-and-chessboard-
solution.html)

Now found in a January 2009 maths journal:

[https://web.northeastern.edu/seigen/11Magic/Articles/Two%20A...](https://web.northeastern.edu/seigen/11Magic/Articles/Two%20Applications%20of%20a%20Hamming%20Code.pdf)

The College Mathematics Journal Contents—January 2009 Vol. 40, No. 1, pp. 2-76

